# Dzelži / Hardware >  Laptopa LCD monitors

## Athlons

Hello!
tātad... ir Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo 2548... problēma tāda, ka izbeidzās ekrāna apgaismojums, respektīvi - šķidrie kristāli savu darbu dara, bet netiek izgaismoti...
Varbūt te apgrozās kāds datorlabotājs, kas ar tādu lietu ir saskāries... vnk interesē, kas te varētu būtu darāms - jāmaina lampa (ja to var izdarīt atsevišķi) vai jāmaina matrica, vai arī varētu būt nobrucis kaut kāds nebūt kontrolieris...
no ieteikuma: "nes uz servisu un nečakarējies!" palūgšu atturēties - būs laiks, aiznesīšu...
pašlaik vēlētot pafilozofēt par šo tēmu...  :: 
varbūt kādam ir kādas nojausmas par izmaksām... nav jau lapsis galīgi jauns, bet lietot jau vēl varētu... ja baigi naudīgs tas remonts, tad varbūt izdevīgāk paņemt jaunu...
Danka!  ::

----------


## osscar

vai nu lampa vai inverters http://www.laptopparts101.com/screen-inverter-board/,matric ir ok IMHO

----------


## Athlons

mmm... jā... invertors ar varētu būt... hmm... interesanti...

----------


## Slowmo

Var mēģināt pievienot kādu citu displeju pie tā invertera. Ja deg, tad vainīgs displeja apgaismojums. Pamērīt invertera izeju būs pagrūti, jo tur spriegums augsts un frekvence liela.
Ieejā gan līdzstrāva ir. Varbūt var sākt ar ieejas sprieguma pamērīšanu...

----------


## Athlons

::  Jap... tiku pie lietota laptopa displeja... samainīju invertoru un wu-ala... monitors kā jaunc...
Paldies, ka uzvedinājāt uz pareizā ceļa!...

----------

